# Moderators, please read



## Romin_1 (Jul 11, 2004)

I noticed I have a warning for trying to edit someone elses post or tried to illegally access a page I'm not allowed to.

To my knowlege this is in error as I have never done either.

Thank you for your consideration,

Jon


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you dont seem to have any warning points on your name...

possibly you simply saw a popup saying you tried to do something that the forum board wont let you do.


----------

